# Best trout/blue/pup/mack/etc. Reel&Rod



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Ive heard good things about stradics but im afraid its out of my budget right now what would be the best for 100- and what rods are best.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

On that budget the Penn Sargus and the Tusnami Airwave. Under $200 for both.


----------



## UOPaul (Apr 14, 2008)

You can get a nice Plueger Medalist for about $70.00, I have been using one for about 3 years now.


----------



## crazyfish77 (Mar 26, 2008)

Shimano Sienna
i've had mine for about 2 years, it still works great
plus its only 37.00, i think(where i got it, 2 years ago)
i'm guessing i little higher maybe, but still one heck of a reel.
as for rod, i'm sure you'll have plenty left over for a good one.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

ROD which ever one im building at the time

REEL my new abu garcia ambassadur 5600cs mag ohhhhh baby


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Rod...I really liked Crawfish's Falcon that I was casting last year, but currently getting a 925? dark blue All Star built....wait and see

Reel... the old silver 2500 Daiwa Capricorn.


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

Either my stradic 3000 on my 7' crucial or revo inshore on 7' carrot stick


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Rod...I really liked Crawfish's Falcon that I was casting last year, but currently getting a 925? dark blue All Star built....wait and see
> 
> Reel... the old silver 2500 Daiwa Capricorn.


It's a GP965. AllStar Blank, 8', Medium power


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

i use a shimano sahara 4000- $80
with a tsunami airwave 7'---- $65
total------------------------$145


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

oooohhhh the g965 is a sweet "plugging" rod good for everything.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> It's a GP965. AllStar Blank, 8', Medium power


HMMM.. wonder how you would know that

Terry,
Ya get started on her yet? BTW... it will be a 3500 Daiwa Inshore that will be paired to that rod.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm psychic. Errr, psycho. One of the two. 

Not yet, I'm waiting on some more cork to come in. I didn't have as much as I thought I had. Should be here by Monday according to the folks I ordered from, but I'm waiting on a couple guids from FishSticks as well. Check your PM's.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> I'm psychic. Errr, psycho. One of the two.
> 
> Not yet, I'm waiting on some more cork to come in. I didn't have as much as I thought I had. Should be here by Monday according to the folks I ordered from, but I'm waiting on a couple guids from FishSticks as well. Check your PM's.



thanks...now I can 1 up Dr.Bubba


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I could make a vulgar joke about....well forget it. 

I'm partial to my Stradic 6000 FI hanging off an 8' Emcast Surf. The real is 95% of the catching battle in my opinion. The Emcast is a medium priced rod, but has done the job over and over again on some decent side-eyes.

Skunk


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

I believe i will be getting a shimona sonora i was told it is a cheap version of the stradic with same qualitiesthe 4000 even has 20lbs of drag thats more than some salts, abus, avets,penns,etc and its only $50 i yhink i found a new reel now for a rod


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Thats an ok choice but why do you need a reel with a 20# drag on a 10#-12# class outfit?


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

Put braid on it for reds, tarpon, tripletail, etc when i go to florida More bang for my buck


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

treydunn48 said:


> I believe i will be getting a shimona sonora i was told it is a cheap version of the stradic with same qualitiesthe 4000 even has 20lbs of drag thats more than some salts, abus, avets,penns,etc and its only $50 i yhink i found a new reel now for a rod


I'd pay a little more and get the shimano sahara. One thing i learned the hard way about fishing gear is YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Even better.

A Saros.


----------



## jhmorgan (May 16, 2007)

treydunn48 said:


> Put braid on it for reds, tarpon, tripletail, etc when i go to florida More bang for my buck


Personally, I would not be looking for a setup to handle blues/macks and tarpon/tripletails. Youre looking at 2 drastically different fishing situations.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Rod...I really liked Crawfish's Falcon that I was casting last year, but currently getting a 925? dark blue All Star built....wait and see
> 
> Reel... the old silver 2500 Daiwa Capricorn.


I've got this 8ft that's being built right now. Should be done already. I believe it will smoke that 4" storm. I don't have to wade to hit that rock pile. We'll see. And the saros 3k will go on it.

Al, don't buy daiwa spinners. All of my capricorns broke, but my stradics are still smooth.


----------



## treydunn48 (Apr 9, 2008)

jhmorgan said:


> Personally, I would not be looking for a setup to handle blues/macks and tarpon/tripletails. Youre looking at 2 drastically different fishing situations.


No just the reel will do doubleduty and im not talking about 18# fish and up just the smaller ones my penn 309m is for the bigguns


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I had bad luck with a saros 3000 teo id dint level the line right on the spool even after messing with the spacers and the bail would stick when closing manually id spend the extra 30 bones and get the stradic wish i had the first time


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

sahara done me good so far...cast it twice..got spooled 2nd cast..definatelty has a smooth drag...now i gota respool it. lol


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

First post I read was AIR Dwon and I totally agree. The airwave is the best for the buck .The Tica Dolphin or I think it is a TC2 ir 3 is a good choice 2.


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

First post I read was AIR Down and I totally agree. The airwave is the best for the buck .The Tica Dolphin or I think it is a TC2 ir 3 is a good choice 2.I have a7ft Redbone and a Abu 174 . Under 150 Bucks . Have not casted it yet but ......


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

basstardo said:


> It's a GP965. AllStar Blank, 8', Medium power


blank + build = less than $150.00

Custom + reel = less than $150.00

This set up will be less than $150.00


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Nserch4Drum said:


> thanks...now I can 1 up Dr.Bubba


1 up me on what?
konkin people in the head?

I'll bow to the culinary expertise, though....


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Currently I use a Stradic 4000 and a GLmoois that I bought in 2001 for all that stuff. Yea it cost about 320. But I keep using it. It's backup is a ST Croix Wild River Salmon rod with 50 dollar Shimano's. I have probably spent more on the back up reel since I replace them and the Stradic just got a new line roller.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

It's the indian, not the arrow. I use a Diawa Triforce rod that was on sale for $12, and Abu Cardinals (104 & 172) that were around $35. Didn't loose a fish on either setup all year.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

If you did not lose a fish you are not catching enough. Some are bound to come unbuttoned. Many times the real question is do I enjoy using the equipment and can I trust it.

I remember one time on Buckroe a young kid was talking the latest and greatest equipment to me and the guy next to him. Told him the rod in my hands had probably caught more fish then he had in his whole life. The rod was a Diawa 7 foot with s guides and oh it was fiberglass. The GLoomis is a much better tool, but I wish I still had that old rod.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Digger said:


> If you did not lose a fish you are not catching enough. Some are bound to come unbuttoned.


I did just fine, thanks. Point was, you can spend $150 for a rod & reel and still not catch a thing. Expensive gear doesn't mean a lot of fish, and it doesn't increase your chances for catching fish either.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Erie Warrior said:


> I did just fine, thanks. Point was, you can spend $150 for a rod & reel and still not catch a thing. Expensive gear doesn't mean a lot of fish, and it doesn't increase your chances for catching fish either.



The real point was a polite way of pointing out ego and BS. 

The man was looking for a nice setup that he can enjoy using. There are differences, the real question would be. Is it worth it to the person purchasing the product? And you the answer is well no. Me I spent 170 and 320 on two different setups for the same job. Trust me there are many differences between the two. I really enjoy the GLoomis.

I may venture to guess that you don't even know what you have missed, that is fish. Because the sensitivity can be very different. Increased sensitivity will increase your chance of catching a fish.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

Digger said:


> The real point was a polite way of pointing out ego and BS.


Yea, you're right. Impossible to think someone could actually land the fish they hook. Crazy. Enjoy losing those fish, and apparently wasting almost $500. I guess you made my point.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Erie Warrior said:


> Yea, you're right. Impossible to think someone could actually land the fish they hook. Crazy. Enjoy losing those fish, and apparently wasting almost $500. I guess you made my point.



No impossible to think someone would not lose at leastONE. You are the best.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

haha people think that we buy expensive toys just because we can and we can say we have them. There is method to the madness Erie Warrior. Try crappie fishing in the winter when the water is high 30s to low 40s....in the southern latitudes like NC/SC. The bite gets SUBTLE, and I doubted they were even biting. Upgraded a rod and reel and line to about a $100 crappie set up (which isnt in the same league as anything in saltwater), and caught a lot of fish I wouldnt have felt bite, let alone caught. If you're so badass with your $50 setup, VA DNR will change the regulations if they get wind of you having a better combo.


----------



## Erie Warrior (Aug 5, 2007)

The secret is to reel the spinners upside down and backwards.


----------

